# how to remove mk4 r32 oem radio with a broken tab



## plev20 (Oct 10, 2007)

i used a slotted din tool to remove 3 of the 4 tabs, the radio is loose but the bottom left will not budge, i think it is broken, should i just rip it out? or take the whole dash off?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: how to remove mk4 r32 oem radio with a broken tab (plev20)*

Look for screws on the top and bottom of the radio. The radio face can usually be removed.


----------



## Zookie (Jan 5, 2004)

how did you remove your radio? im in the same hole :banghead:


----------

